# Turning 20



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

I just realized I'm turning 20 in a few months, and realised what a waste my teenage years were.

Anyone else in a similar position or older who looks back and wish they did things before they turned 20?


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Yup. If I had a bucket list the only thing I'd be able to cross off is graduate high school.


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

I wish I had been more carefree and social in high school. I feel like I was just another student who blended in in the hallways, and no one will ever remember me.

I wish I had pursued my club interests and hadn't been so shy to talk to people. I wish I had had a social life.

I'll be turning 20 in December, and I've lived my whole life in fear of the silliest things.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

My teenage years were spent alternating between overeating and anorexia. Fun!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, had just mentioned this on another thread actually. I turn 20 on May 1st, it's pretty depressing looking back at how I completely wasted my teenage years. Hopefully the 20's are much better!


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

It sucks just the realisation of things like I'll never have a teenage romance and those types of things.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm turning 20 in September and I wish I had a better social life. I wish I atleast went to my prom.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

4 Years ahead already.


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

opposite for me I look back at all the great experience and look forward in fear of dread.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

It hurts really bad. What really sucks are the classic teenage movies and songs, referring to how 'great' and fun it was.....yada yada.

I'm not gullible enough to think that everyone's teenage years are some magical wonderland, but still. The teen years are referred to so much in music/movies, that there has to be some elements of truth to the wonderland thing....right?

I never even went to High School, I think this elevates my level of regret enormously compared to others. If i would have just had a shot at high school, maybe i would have developed fully as a person and not be bogged down by SA.

Oh and the teenage love affair stuff...... depressing as hell to know ill never have that.


----------



## FrostGiant (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm 21 and feel as if I'm older than I actually am. I hated high school, though I do wish sometimes I could relive it as I am now (I'm not perfect now in my confidence but a lot better than I was). 

I wish I joined more clubs, and that I discovered what I wanted to do sooner. I wish I didn't care what others thought of me and just concentrated on my future. I missed alot of school as I hated it so much. I didn't make an impression in school, I didn't have many friends and I don't have any contact with any of them now. 

But I waste too much time thinking of the past, the future is what's important now. I'm glad high school is behind me in retrospect it was a terrible time for me.


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

I feel a lot older than I am too. I spend ridiculous amounts of time thinkings about conversations and how i could have responded instead and how different things could have been.

One example is when I was about 13, a girl wrote down her number on a little peice of paper and gave it to me on the last day of school before summer, she was popular and said she liked me, but i didn't believe her I was paranoid thought she was teasing me. But it turns out she was genuine, I think how different my life would be if i just texted her or something. How the hell didn't i link the clues together that she was genuine. I was so stupid and I regret that so much.


----------



## FrostGiant (Mar 31, 2013)

Sophistrysolipsist said:


> I feel a lot older than I am too. I spend ridiculous amounts of time thinkings about conversations and how i could have responded instead and how different things could have been.
> 
> One example is when I was about 13, a girl wrote down her number on a little peice of paper and gave it to me on the last day of school before summer, she was popular and said she liked me, but i didn't believe her I was paranoid thought she was teasing me. But it turns out she was genuine, I think how different my life would be if i just texted her or something. How the hell didn't i link the clues together that she was genuine. I was so stupid and I regret that so much.


Don't dwell on the past, by always thinking 'what if' your missing experiences now. I do this a lot, I moved school's the year before I went to high school. In my previous primary school I was popular and had lots of friends, but when I moved I became very introverted and always kept wishing I could go back, when I did this I missed out. I still think now how different I would be if I never moved. But life throws challenges our way and it molds us into who we are.

Think positively, the fact she gave you her number is great! Your a catch ;D Take this as a life lesson, never let this happen again, and start living your life.


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

FrostGiant said:


> Think positively, the fact she gave you her number is great! Your a catch ;D Take this as a life lesson, never let this happen again, and start living your life.


I still do worry she was just doing it for a joke, because a lot of people were cruel back then and used to do things like that to me. It's so easy to regret the past.


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

Sophistrysolipsist said:


> It sucks just the realisation of things like I'll never have a teenage romance and those types of things.


That's how I feel too!

I always wanted a late night adventure with someone who makes my heart flutter. :/


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

Sophistrysolipsist said:


> I just realized I'm turning 20 in a few months, and realised what a waste my teenage years were.
> 
> Anyone else in a similar position or older who looks back and wish they did things before they turned 20?


It doesn't stop there. I'm 23 now and I feel like I've wasted my last 1 and a half year(Can't be too hard on myself since I feel like I've done well in some area's).


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

silentk said:


> That's how I feel too!
> 
> I always wanted a late night adventure with someone who makes my heart flutter. :/


Something tells me this kind of thing isn't reality. Or if it is, people don't romanticize it when it happens like we do. But what the hell do i know?....nothing


----------



## megaz93 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes... so much. My biggest regret was not asking the only girl I had a true attraction for during my time in high school.


----------



## jais (Sep 15, 2012)

we're in the same boat my friend..


----------



## andre1 (Jun 1, 2013)

turning 20 this month,not really that special honestly.my biggest regret is that i let people put me down too much.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

My teenage years were some of the worst years of my life.


----------



## Dysthymia (May 29, 2013)

i think everyone thinks they wasted those years and they could have been better but... i don't miss it, if i could do it again, i would probably have done the exact same thing, and made the same mistakes, they made me who i am.

Im 21 now, i'm bigger, stronger, faster, fitter, smarter and more stable. Hindsight is always a bit of a *****, but looking back won't change anything


----------



## ShineGreymon (May 30, 2013)

Sophistrysolipsist said:


> It sucks just the realisation of things like I'll never have a teenage romance and those types of things.


yeah same I will never have a high school sweet heart or teenage love now.. which makes me very sad I see on tv the couple always met in school and in lots of movies..I read peoples cute storys of how great and exciting thier high school love was but I can't tell them anything because I never had one


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

ofc. i just wish i was born again with this knowledge. i would do everything diferent. i would turn 3 and run away and do all kinda of emotional manipulation with my parents in order for them to give me proper education lol


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

My childhood years were the best as well as half of my teenage years. Life has never been the same after 16 though..


----------



## TSVM15 (Jun 4, 2013)

It depends on the day. For the most part, I think my teenage years were pretty good considering the academic stress I was under. If I could do it again, I'd definitely learn to do some better time management and be not so insecure of myself in relation to others. It also would've been fun to have a romantic experience.

But hey, I'm 20 - I've had good experiences so far, I have some good friends right now, and I feel more confident than I've ever been even in my teens. Whatever I missed out in high school, I made sure to do it in college (minus the romance, of course). I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah I'm turning 20 in a few months, it's sort of depressing. My "teenage years" were completely nonexistent. Going to try to make up for it though.


----------



## Kimonosan (Jun 5, 2013)

It has been a little over six months since I turned 20, but the same thoughts go through my head with the thought of turning 21, "What have I done in all that time?" Really all I can say is I got a job and I was still in college. But this is a dark side of it, I could also say that I finally embarked on a relationship where I was actually treated like a person and found that it was okay to be me around one person.


----------



## lavandula (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah, I wish I did more things as a teen but we can't blame ourselves.. I'm just worried about the whole career aspect that people my age seem to be getting experience for and I'm just sitting home doing nothing :B The whole idea is still pretty scary lol



Kimonosan said:


> I could also say that I finally embarked on a relationship where I was actually treated like a person and found that it was okay to be me around one person.


Makes me happy you found someone to be comfortable with


----------



## Alwaysanxiousgirl (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah I'm turning 22 in a month and sometimes think about how much I would have changed about my HS experience if I knew then what I know now. I wouldn't have let my depression and anxiety rule my life. I would have been more social, went to more dances/school functions, joined some sort of club or the track/cross country team..

It sucks to think about all the things you could have done or wished you would have done differently, but the reality is: you can't. Everyday that you're alive is a chance to not repeat the cycle and make your life better than it was. Just learn from the past and keep moving forward. That's all you can do, really.


----------



## AwkwardKat (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm 18 and done with high school. I regret not being social. I always promised myself before every school year that I will make friends..it never happened.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm going to be 21 in October. :afr

Still, I don't feel like my teenage years were a complete waste. The summer before I started High School was when I found out about SA, so going into the school year was a lot better and I even made friends pretty fast.

I remember on the first day of my freshmen year I walked out of the lunch line with my food and scanned the room for a place to sit. There was one table close by that only had two girls sitting at it. I walked over and asked them if I could sit with them. :group I didn't say much that first day, except when they asked me questions. Then, I found out that one of these girls was in my last period class. We ended up working on all of the projects for that class together. This girl was a little weird and awkward herself, which might have been part of the reason that it was sooo easy to talk to her. Me and these two girls became really good friends during high school.

Now, it's the future I'm worried about. These two girls decided to stay home and go to the community college here, while I decided to move out of my house and into a college dorm. I haven't been able to find any friends like them at my college. I miss High School. :cry


----------

